# Show your tattoos



## SmokeyJoe (9/10/21)

For those, like me, who loves tattoos. Please share your art, concerns, tips and tricks.

To get the ball rolling heres mine:







Second one looks a bit scew as its a fresh tat and swelling affects the straight lines

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/21)

That 1st one looks epic. I wish I'd given more thought to mine before I got them and saved up to get bigger ones. The details are fading a bit and bleeding into each other. Also got very hairy a few years after they were slapped on, lol, so not looking as macho as they did when fresh. Currently in need of some fresh ink, but money is too tight and no idea what I want. I do want something with a bit of "shock value" though that is either partially or fully visible. Maybe a neck tattoo.... but I'll make you guys a deal, if I ever find a girlfriend again that can get the right angles, I'll post some of mine.  will post the two I can reach easily now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/10/21)

Thanks bud. Yeah the 1st one is a piece that took 3 sessions. Love it. The 2nd one will look just as good once healed since it was only finished yesterday. Swelling messes up the entire piece

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/21)

I need to visit @BumbleBee , need a new tattoo in my life, I only have one teeny-tiny one. Time for something "Ordentlik"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/10/21)

On a semi serious note, I am curious about tattoos, what does one do with tattoos as your body changes?
Picture the scene ... You have a tattoo of a Leopard placed on your tit in your 20's, and by the time you're 70, you have a Giraffe

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> On a semi serious note, I am curious about tattoos, what does one do with tattoos as your body changes?
> Picture the scene ... You have a tattoo of a Leopard placed on your tit in your 20's, and by the time you're 70, you have a Giraffe




You could just cover it up with a bikini.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (15/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You could just cover it up with a bikini.



I just lost my appetite

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/10/21)

Fresh ink!



Had one hell of an amazing day with @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (30/10/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Adephi (30/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242807



There's some skin in your ink.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (30/10/21)

Adephi said:


> There's some skin in your ink.



...lol, I think you have me confused with @JurgensSt

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/21)

vicTor said:


> ...lol, I think you have me confused with @JurgensSt


Did someone mention my name 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (31/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh ink!
> View attachment 242806
> 
> 
> Had one hell of an amazing day with @BumbleBee


That's gna leave a mark!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (1/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Currently in need of some fresh ink, but money is too tight and no idea what I want. I do want something with a bit of "shock value" though that is either partially or fully visible.



Something like this.. (not mine though)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/11/21)

Got this done in April
kids birth years

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 243300
> 
> 
> Got this done in April
> kids birth years




Life Cycle ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

The hand tattoo is the next one and then the knuckles.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

